# Commercial Pressure Regulators Failing



## corbinwilliams (11 mo ago)

My condo has been quoted $10,651 to replace the 3 pressure regulators pictured because the pressure is at 120PSI according to the working gauge in the bottom left. The “commercial plumber” didn’t even attempt to turn the regulators down, he instantly told us our regulators are all bad and needed to be replaced as soon as possible. Any suggestions from you guys with experience? The regulators were not even why we called him out to begin with.. Price breakdown: Heavy Duty 3” Pressure Regulator= $5,525.82 + Heavy Duty 2 1/2” Pressure Regulator= $4,653.14 + Low Duty 1” Pressure Regulator= $472.58 All of the equipment above was installed when our building was built in 2007. Greatly appreciate any feedback..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You should call me instead, I'll fix it for 900$, send me a PM.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

So why did you call him out in the first place??
and how did he surmise you needed them changed out?



They should get a second and third opinion on that....
as long as those ball valves work,. that would be easy peazy to change out...
That plumber must be on commission.... 
I found them or something similar on amazon for 600 each..
not a bad 1/2 days work .









Zurn 114-600XL Lead-Free FNPT Union Pressure Reducing Valve: Pipe Fittings: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Zurn 114-600XL Lead-Free FNPT Union Pressure Reducing Valve: Pipe Fittings: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> You should call me instead, I'll fix it for 900$, send me a PM.


You could probably fly down from Canada and do that job in no time
and have a nice vacation too....


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Take them out. Nobody complains of high pressure, only low pressure.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wouldn't touch them either being upside down like that,


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

corbinwilliams said:


> My condo has been quoted $10,651 to replace the 3 pressure regulators pictured because the pressure is at 120PSI according to the working gauge in the bottom left. The “commercial plumber” didn’t even attempt to turn the regulators down, he instantly told us our regulators are all bad and needed to be replaced as soon as possible. Any suggestions from you guys with experience? The regulators were not even why we called him out to begin with.. Price breakdown: Heavy Duty 3” Pressure Regulator= $5,525.82 + Heavy Duty 2 1/2” Pressure Regulator= $4,653.14 + Low Duty 1” Pressure Regulator= $472.58 All of the equipment above was installed when our building was built in 2007. Greatly appreciate any feedback..
> View attachment 131811


They are turned upside down and this is a huge NONO,spin them around to upright position and this will allow spring in regulators to regulate water correctly


----------

